# How to view .laccdb file ext? (Microsoft Office 2007)



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

My nana computer do not have Microsoft Office and my mum send my nana a email containing .laccdb file ext and we need to view it without Microsoft Access. I've tried Microsoft Snapshot viewer for Microsoft Access but it dont work. 

Any Recommend?

Thanks


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Microsoft Access 2007 files are in a new format, called .accdb (the old one was .mdb).
However, a laccdb file is not really a database file at all - it is a file locking file that is created when a 2007 database is open (the old format was .ldb). Essentially all it does is lock the file (preventing multiple users from destroying each other's data). If you could read it, it would just have the user names and permissions allowed.
What you need is a new file from your mum!!!
And ask her to save it as a 2003 Access file format - that is, as an .mdb file.
Then get OpenOffice (it's free at www.openoffice.org) - it will open the Access .mdb file.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay, My mum will send a new database to my nana


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Great - let us know if you have more problems. If things work out, then please come back and use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread as solved.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

slurpee55 said:


> Great - let us know if you have more problems. If things work out, then please come back and use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread as solved.


Okay, Will do! :up:


----------

